
3 Reasons to Choose AngularJS - Shipow
http://www.readability.com/articles/bwfp8erw
======
taligent
Firstly just because some Google engineers wrote it doesn't mean that it is
instantly perfect. And secondly it is not becoming the dominant Javascript
framework by any stretch. Frankly this guy doesn't have a clue what is he on
about and I couldn't think of 3 worse reasons to showcase AngularJS.

